# Kubota L185 radiator



## quitman1947 (Oct 30, 2007)

My Mom's L185 Kubota is in need of a new radiator. I have searched the "world" and cannot find one. however, there are a number of the radiators for the L175. Does anyone know if these will interchange or where to find one for the L185. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Tractor Smart has them for $404.22. Ouch! :duh: You may want to look into determining if the current radiator can be rebuilt at a local radiator shop.


----------



## quitman1947 (Oct 30, 2007)

*radiator for a l185*

Ok, I went out on a limb and bought a radiator for a L175. All the dimensions were the same as the L185 BUT, the direction for the lower hose tube is different. With a lot of careful bending, I was able to get the tube bent in such a fashion that the radiator hose missed it by 1/8". So far so good.


----------

